# Short Tailed/Striped Monitor



## malbone (Jul 17, 2016)

I've run out of options in Perth trying to hunt either of these - can anyone help me out even if it's just someone to ask if they know someone - also I read what I can find but care sheets doing very often mention down falls - I be only too glad to hear if they are hard to keep like stress levels ect - things you should know before you purchase one - Perth's list on what you can keep is fairly short but there are other Monitors and Dragons but not many......thanks Mal


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Have your tried Dave Macintosh at Pilbara Pythons ([email protected])? While I believe he is currently out of stock of _Varanus caudolineatus_, he does take firm orders or may even be able to put you onto someone who does have some for sale straight away. The key to success with these guys is ‘hot and dry’ - a basking spot of 60[SUP]o[/SUP]C and keep the humidity to a minimum.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jul 18, 2016)

There's a pet shop in Katanning that had Striped Tailed Monitors the last time I visited. It was a while ago however.


----------

